# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Charts from Conditional formatting

## ljmarstin

I have several columns on a spreadsheet that turn red or green depending on if the date entered into the cell meets a certain timeframe criteria.   The conditional formatting has the timeframe embedded into the formulas to change colors.    I have been requested to build a dashboard with charts to reflect if each column of dates has either met or not met their time milestones.   For example I need to show that the milestone was meet only 50% of the time due to the remainder of the cells being red.    Is there an easy way to show this or do I need to create something from scratch. 

LJM

----------

